# Got 2 down tonight!



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Great job!!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks alot guys 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice Job on the Yotes! Keep hitting those Fawn Killers!

Is that a Savage 22 Mag that your using?


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Right on! What caliber you shootin?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup savage 22 mag. 30g CCI 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## coyotefever (Nov 3, 2011)

Ever looking to take someone out with you....


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

You are an animal! Kudos for roughing it in the extreme cold!


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

bowhunter3 said:


> Yup savage 22 mag. 30g CCI
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's the same Savage I'm using. Only I shoot the Hornady 30 GR V-MAX's 
Nice job on the Yotes!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gottafish! (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice shooting! They move fast.......you must be a great shot!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Very cool! 6 at once would be incredible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

